# COWS???



## XOfuzzmiloOX (Mar 13, 2008)

so i have decided i need to get my mini donkey a friend. i really would like another donkey...but my parents wont allow it and i cant get a horse because i am leaving of college in a year and i dont have money to afford one. and when i leave for college i really dont want fuzz ot be lonely




one of my best guy friends owns a cow farm and has lots of little babys. my donkey, fuzz, is afraid of cows when we cart by... so i dont know if getting him a baby cow would be a good idea. i was hoping that if it was a baby they would have time to bond and really like each other.

but can a cow and a donkey bond???? will they become friends????





THANKS!


----------



## tnovak (Apr 16, 2008)

My friend's donkeys are buddies with the pygmy goats


----------



## Tracy CCF (Apr 16, 2008)

we raise mini cows on a limited basis, and although my donkeys are sometimes in the same field as the cows, they do not associate. They might if on a one on one basis, but when there are other cows or donkeys, i doubt they would associate.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Apr 16, 2008)

We have beef cows, and pygmy goats.. although the cows are in a seperate pasture, and so are the 16 goats....the donkeys dont give them a second glance. Donkeys prefer to have company of there very own..another donkey would be the ideal answer. Alot of donkeys do get along great with horses..but given the chance to have there own pick it would definitely be another donkey. A lone donkey is just that LONELY. You mentioned you dont have money to buy one..have you checked your local rescues or sales barns? Sometimes you can get them free or for very little, plus you would be giving a "rescue" a home, or in the case of a sales barn..possible keep them out of the meat mans hands.



Corinne


----------



## chandab (Apr 16, 2008)

MeadowRidge Farm said:


> We have beef cows, and pygmy goats.. although the cows are in a seperate pasture, and so are the 16 goats....the donkeys dont give them a second glance. Donkeys prefer to have company of there very own..another donkey would be the ideal answer. Alot of donkeys do get along great with horses..but given the chance to have there own pick it would definitely be another donkey. A lone donkey is just that LONELY. You mentioned you dont have money to buy one..have you checked your local rescues or sales barns? Sometimes you can get them free or for very little, plus you would be giving a "rescue" a home, or in the case of a sales barn..possible keep them out of the meat mans hands.
> 
> 
> 
> Corinne


On this sort of line, since you are going away to college in about a year, perhaps you could look into fostering a donkey for a rescue organization (you'd be a temporary home, til the rescue found a permanent home, and it would go back to the rescue when you go off to college).


----------

